# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Pse femrat janë xheloze?

## shkodrane82

Shume here me bie rasti te ndeshem me femra xheloze
dhe ziliqare ndaj teje.
Nuk eshte se te duan te keqen, po sduan me te pa me mire se ato dhe jo me ne qender te vemendjes se ato.
Mundohen me cdo kusht qe ne sy te tjerve kur ju sjeni e pranishme te te ulin, dhe te gjejne ndonje difekt e ta madhesojne ate si e si te dalin vete me lart nga ty.
Pse mendoni ju ndodhe kjo??
Mundet te te doje ajo shoqe po eshte xheloze si natyre dhe ske ci ben??
Apo ka urrejtje per ty??/

----------


## Reina

sma ha mendja qe ka te bej me urrejtje.. po te kuptoj cfare thua.. zakonisht i injoroj vajza te tilla.. kam kater motra keshtu skam pasur shume nevoje per shoqerin e vajzave.. po si the mund te jen xheloze nga natyra.. jo te keqija thjesht se mbulojn dot xhelozine e tyre. Ne fillim tregohesha shume e sjellshme dhe vazhdoja tu sillesha mire po e pash kjo gje i bente te me urrenin  me shume.. keshtu kur disa vajza te sillen keq.. apo tregojn xhelozine e tyre thjesht jepi nje buzeqeshje(sa me te embel qe te kesh mundesi) dhe injoroj.. :perqeshje:

----------


## FierAkja143

ohhh vajzat jemi shum xheloze me njera tjetren...por kur flasim per shoqeri te mire xhelozia nuk ka vend. Psh. nje shoqe e mire kur e shikon qe ti ke veshur nje gje te bukur ose ke regulluar bukur floket apo ku e di une ca tjeter ta thot, kurse nje e keqe nga qe do ket zili, ose do te thoj per cdo gje qe nuk te shkon nga momenti qe ty te shkon, ose nuk do te thot as gje.
Sa per ato qe mundohen te ulin edhe te thon fjal te tjera mbrapa kurizit tend ato jane kot, e bejne me teper sepse e ndjejne veten me inferiore dhe e dine qe ti je me e mire nga ato por mundohen te ulin ne syte e te tjerve..so dhe eshte me mire tju shmangemi shoqerirave te tilla.

----------


## malli

Ne femrat jemi gati te gjitha xheloze per njera tjetren, nuk deshirojme qe ajo tjetra te jet dhe te  ket me mire se vetja jone.
Femra e ka nga natyra xhelozin, siç kan thene dhe te vjetrit femra ka shejtanin ne barke dhe kjo eshte shum e vertet.
Nuk po flas per te gjitha sepse ke dhe femra shum te mira ,por jane te rralla ato.
Kaq kisha , te pershendes shkodrane 82  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dolcecandy

Po femra te tilla duhet ti injorosh. As mos tja hedhesh syte. Dhe mos te merzitesh neqoftese jane xheloze, sepse ajo zili dhe xhelozi qe te japin eshte sepse je e mire. Ndaj as mos i vi re fare.

----------


## Nuska

> _Postuar më parë nga shkodrane82_ 
> *Shume here me bie rasti te ndeshem me femra xheloze
> dhe ziliqare ndaj teje.
> Nuk eshte se te duan te keqen, po sduan me te pa me mire se ato dhe jo me ne qender te vemendjes se ato.
> Mundohen me cdo kusht qe ne sy te tjerve kur ju sjeni e pranishme te te ulin, dhe te gjejne ndonje difekt e ta madhesojne ate si e si te dalin vete me lart nga ty.
> Pse mendoni ju ndodhe kjo??
> Mundet te te doje ajo shoqe po eshte xheloze si natyre dhe ske ci ben??
> Apo ka urrejtje per ty??/*



Varet me cfare syri i shef ti ...psh i shef TI veprimet e tyre si xhelozi kur ato psh mund te jene duke te thene te verteten. Mos me keqkupto cfare po te them. Femrat po jane xheloze, po nqs mendon qe jane shoqet e tua xheloze atehere "gabimi" yt qe ke krijuar shoqeri jo te cilter... Gjithcka varet se si i shofim gjerat...  Mua psh kur njerezit jane xheloze ndaj meje me behet qefi, sepse tregon qe qenkam dicka apo jo? S'me shqeteson fare...vetem nqs mundohen te me prishin pune dhe kane ndermend te vijne naten te me presin floket psh ose te me gervishtin fytyren  :ngerdheshje:  Po "shoqet" s'e besoj te ma bejne kete gjeme  :perqeshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

> _Postuar më parë nga Nuska_ 
> *Varet me cfare syri i shef ti ...psh i shef TI veprimet e tyre si xhelozi kur ato psh mund te jene duke te thene te verteten. Mos me keqkupto cfare po te them. Femrat po jane xheloze, po nqs mendon qe jane shoqet e tua xheloze atehere "gabimi" yt qe ke krijuar shoqeri jo te cilter... Gjithcka varet se si i shofim gjerat...  Mua psh kur njerezit jane xheloze ndaj meje me behet qefi, sepse tregon qe qenkam dicka apo jo? S'me shqeteson fare...vetem nqs mundohen te me prishin pune dhe kane ndermend te vijne naten te me presin floket psh ose te me gervishtin fytyren  Po "shoqet" s'e besoj te ma bejne kete gjeme *


Une su ankova per vete, thjesht hapa nje teme per diskutim mi Nuske...Se po te qe ashtu do kerkoja ndihme ke ndihmoni njeri-tjetrin..NE kete bote te gjithe hasemi me "xheloze dhe ziliqare" po qe jane veti qe prishin ato se ne fundi i fundit ne sna bejne asgje!Sepse kur e shofim se duan te bejne procka te tilla sju afrohemi jo, po them per xhestet e vogla qe te lajne me kuptu shume..
Gjithsesi kenaqesi nuk ndjej sepse ne nje menyre ose ne nje tjeter ato xheste apo kriza xhelozie influencojne ne shoqeri....
Shpresoj se as ti te mos me keqkuptosh... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

nuk ja vare ato qe jan xheloze, dhe sme bejn pershtypje...

----------


## DeuS

Xhelozi e madhe paska plas ketej.....ishalla nuk eshte per mustaqet e misrit ! Uroj te kete ndonje subjekt te rendesishem tema...lol

Xhelozia ju keput shpirtin....juve qe keni lol
Jua qaj hallin vallahi

Shyqyr qe une s,kam shpirt fare dhe jam rehat per shtatpale qejf.!

----------


## Reina

pa shpirt je ti? aman boll u hoqe.. se te kemi pare qe ke shpirt (shiko se mos te rritet mendje he? :buzeqeshje: 

ndonjehere vajzat behen xheloze se mendojn se je mendjemadhe.. po kur te njohin ndryshojn mendimin..

----------


## Shkoder_Gurl

vajzat jan xheloze ndaj vajza te tjera edhe ja madhesojn difektin sic tha shkodrane82 kur vet nuk ndihen konfidente ne paraqitjet e tyre.  nese je konfidente se si dukesh asqe nuk do tja dish se si tjetri eshte qe te besh veten te ndihesh me mire. gjithashtu nji vajz ve re difektin e nje tjetres kur edhe vet e ka ate difekt, pershembull nji vajz qe njoh un i ka pak kemt e shtremta, edhe i ka fiksim kembt, gjithmon  pyt se si ecen, nese i duken kemt e shtremta, edhe kur shikon ndonje njeri tjeter me kemt te shtremta thot iii sa te shtremta i ka.

----------


## Leila

Pse mos jene xheloze femrat per tjetren?

Meshkujt i vejne ne konkurim me njera tjetren dhe shume prej ketyre femra bien ne kete kurth. Keshtu lind xhelozia. Askush nuk do te nenvleresohet. Mos i gjykoni sikur jane shtriga.

----------


## shkodrane82

> _Postuar më parë nga Reina_ 
> *ndonjehere vajzat behen xheloze se mendojn se je mendjemadhe.. po kur te njohin ndryshojn mendimin..*


Kete e degjoj shume shpesh une.. :ngerdheshje:  


Leila nuk eshte nenvlersim kjo qe po flasim ne...
Eshte dicka pa e fute mashkullin ne kete mes, eshte thjesht
nje buzekuq nje bluze apo ku ta di une.

----------


## Leila

Buzekuqin dhe bluzen e duan qe te duken mire per mashkullin, shume here.

----------


## shkodrane82

Ehhhhhhh , xhelozia mes femrave . per mendimin tim te gjithe femrat kane sado pak xhelozi brenda vetes , por jo te gjitha e shprehin haptazi si disa te tjera , kjo shpesh ndodh sic u tha edhe me lart me ato femra qe e ndjejne veten me poshte se ajo femer per te cilen behen xheloze , por nje gje mi con nervat shpesh , kur disa femra e shprehin kaq haptazi xhelozine saqe nuk e kuptojne se sa e lendojne tjetren , nejse . 
Femer pa xhelozi nuk ka , vetem nese e ke moter ( edhe motra ndodh te jete xheloze po he ) 
Nje keshille per xhelozet : edhe nese jeni sadopak , mundohuni ta mbani brenda .........
ka femra qe jane kaq xheloze saqe cdo gje qe ti vesh apo ben nuk ju duket kurre e bukur ose e mire , por ka nga ato qe kane xhelozi apo jo te pakten te thone te drejten ...
sa per vete do e perkufizoja veten me shume si "konkurente" pasi xheloze nuk jam ...........

----------


## prishtinaliu

E nderuara Shkodrane 82,

Po, është e vërtetë kjo që ju keni konstatuar se femrat janë xheloze. Ndërsa pyetjes tënde se përse femrat janë xheloze me të vërtetë është vështirë t'i përgjigjem ngase nuk jam femër dhe mendoj se vajzat që kanë shkruar më lart kanë dhënë deri diku një përgjigje të pranueshme ! Nuk mund të them se edhe mashkujt nuk janë xheloz por kurrsesi sa fenrat, dhe më të vërtetë befasohem dhe nuk mund t'i kuptoj se perse e xhelozojne aq shumë njera-tjetren qoftë ajo edhe motra e saj!

Me nderime prishtinaliu nga Prishtina!

----------


## Annaaa

ketu ku jam une  kan fillu te me xhelozojne edhe meshkuj se femrat po e po   :ngerdheshje: 
Po qe te kishte edhe meshkuj xheloze kete sma merrte menja :P sthote kot populli sa te rroc do mesoc  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## bledioni

smund te themi qe ska dhe cuna xheloze   po kjo teme esht per vajzat dhe dua te shtoj qe  xhelozia juaj shfaqet me shume ose keni shpirtin te till qe le xhelozine te shfaqet nga thellsia e tij  ( e shpirt ) dhe krijon rastin te duket ke ju vajzat qe edhe thjesht per nji gje sa me te vogel   si  shtoi dhe wolf power me lart 
mustaqet e misrit  por kjo svlen per te gjitha se ka vajza qe smund ti permbledhim ne kete teme   por dhe ju qe jeni xheloze sa do pak per njera tjetren beni mire ta hiqni kete ves ajd shenet

----------


## shkodrane82

> _Postuar më parë nga Annaaa_ 
> *ketu ku jam une  kan fillu te me xhelozojne edhe meshkuj se femrat po e po  
> Po qe te kishte edhe meshkuj xheloze kete sma merrte menja :P sthote kot populli sa te rroc do mesoc *


Hahaha pergjigjia me e bukur.... :ngerdheshje: 
Te shtofte zoti jeten sa funny je.....

----------


## Ambasadori

Mendoj se kohet e fundit ne forum eshte shtuar shume xhelozia e femrave per njona-tjetren.:P
Hajd mos u merzisni se i ka gjinija juaj keto dhe jane normale:P

----------

